# Cycleman's Harley Hotel - NOV HERF



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I have opened my home to aproved guests for the herf.

I have 4 bedrooms...... 3 baths (one is in the garage -no lie)..... and even a back yard (Tents if needed)..... and another queen size airmat - if needed in the living room. 


I know that Andy is pretty much confermed staying here.

Justin and I think his GF. 

Hoping that Brian does get his butt over here again.

And I think Nick and James are staying here also.

Please.... post up once you are confermed and the dates you will be staying, so I can estimate who... when..... and where..... 

Hell, I'll sleep in the tent if needed. It's a two ROOM.... tent and I luv it.... 

Nov will be perfect weather!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am still in and am pumped Ill have my new beach body by then :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> I am still in and am pumped Ill have my new beach body by then :lol:


We'll have a pose down!!!! We are all going to look so freaing HOT!!!!

Brian won't be able to keep his hands off us!!! OH SHIT!!! He's doing P90X also!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Please Cman no pitching tents while I'm around.... :lol: 
As soon as I know what my schedule of events is coming up I'll let you know, but my friggin unit wont tell me shit. Im hoping to at least make the weekend though


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

What's the dates?


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

zitotczito said:


> What's the dates?


Saturday, November 15th is "the big day." But there's a tour of Ybor that I think Cycleman and Stan are putting on Friday the 14th as well as a charity event that night. I think there was also mention of an early LSB on Thursday the 13th. Then Sunday the 16th is a freebie day when some/most people are leaving.

I'd have to go back to the other thread to make sure I got the dates right.

Michael, Liz and I are 99% sure we can make it. I have a presentation to give tomorrow on my work and I'll know better then about how free I'll be in November.

-JT


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Tim,

Here's a copy and paste from StantheTaxMan on the other thread about the Ybor herf (2nd Annual herf):

"Yes. I guess we(Michael and I) thought that most would come in before that Sat the 15th, and have left by Wed Night, the 19th, when LSB would be. That's why we've scheduled to take a day off work Friday the 14th to do the Ybor tour and the Charity Smoker that night? You, certainly, can stay around till the following Wed for LSB. I think our intent IS to do a LSB-Cigar Review version with everyone that's in town that Thursday night? I'd like you guys to go back through the last 5 or so posting in the Herf Room and decide where you'd like to have it? However, I'm betting on the Tilted Kilt, especially since it's in walking distance of the hotel. Look at the pictures from the "77th Monthly"? They probably have the least tasty food of the places we go, but the eye candy........."

-JT


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael,

I got through talking with my boss today, and it seems like all is well in the world for me to be free in November for the herf!! :shock:

He actually cut back a bit of my job requirements and was pretty impressed... knock me over with a feather, LOL.

HERF ON!

-JT


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Confermed:

James
Andy
Justin +1
Nick
Brian




So far.....


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm 95% confirmed for a Saturday (overnight) visit.

The twins arrival is the biggest factor on my end; although Mrs JAX's mom will stay at the house while I'm down there. Assuming their are no issues (too early, NICU) with the birth I'm Game.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Cman when you taking off work? I'll be down there those dates, I dont know about Jimmy though


----------

